# Weihnachten 04



## holzoepfael (5. Januar 2005)

Hi all
Irgendwie wollte ich an diesem Abend gar nicht fotographieren, aber der Abend war so schön:
[Sorry für das Riesenbild - 80kb]


----------



## holzoepfael (5. Januar 2005)

Ist alles von mir zuhause vom Balkon aus....
(Hui muss wohl noch etwas warten ^^
Entschuldigung, aber du kannst nur alle 60 Sekunden einen Beitrag oder eine Nachricht abschicken.)
[Sorry wieder grosses Bild mit 70kb]


----------



## holzoepfael (5. Januar 2005)

Und das dritte und letzte:
Alle drei sind natürlich unbearbeitet....
[Grösse 25kb]


----------



## tittli (5. Januar 2005)

Hmm...sieht mir eher nach Schnappschuss aus. Das erste ist im Vordergrund durch den Blitz viel zu hell, auch das zweite, obwohl das etwas besser geworden ist. Aber warum nimmst du beim dritten diese beton-Wand mit dem Gitter auch noch mit rauf?...Wäre sonst ganz gut geworden...
gruss


----------



## holzoepfael (5. Januar 2005)

Hätte ich die Beton-Wand und Gitter nicht mitraufgenommen, dann wäre zuviel Himmel draufgewesen. Ich dachte das kann man in PS sicher beheben.....
Zum ersten: ja gut das ist vielleicht überbelichtet worden....


----------



## simcen (9. Januar 2005)

Mir gefällt der obere Teil des dritten Fotos sehr. Ich hätte allerdings diesen Teil ausgeschnitten - wieso nicht ein spezielles Bildformat? Ich denke nicht, dass du dieses Bild für Prints verwendest. Ausserdem machen anormale Bildformate das Foto interessanter.

PS: Zu deiner Frage ob ich Coder bin, ja dem ist so und ich glaube wir kennen uns


----------

